# Rough idle and stalling after exhaust and a/c work



## NevinL (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi there, new member, saying hello and asking for some pointers:

I just decided to get my 2000 Altima on the road again, it has been sitting unregistered for about a year and a half. In the interim, the a/c compressor seized so I changed it about a week ago, and also, the exhaust manifold gasket had a small leak so I changed that. While changing the exhaust manifold gasket, I realized that the flex pipe also had a leak, so I changed that by patching in an aftermarket flex pipe.

All the repairs seemed to go smoothly, and now the a/c works and the exhaust is quiet, however, It seemed to be running OK up until right then, and now it is not. Now the idle is a rough and when it is in drive, it will stall sometimes. It has little power at low rpm, and the problem is worse of course when the a/c is on.

Any ideas what could be going on?


----------

